#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  *Lista de E-mails Girls_Moderator*

## Girls_Moderator

Meninas (e meninos, se quiserem serão bem-vindos)  :Smile: 

Estamos criando uma lista de e-mails (para usuárias e usuários cadastrados no fórum) para trocarmos informações sobre diversos assuntos e colocar as usuárias (e usuários) mais próximos uns dos outros. Será uma lista descontraída, com o intuito de informar a respeito de linux (dicas de artigos, notícias e diversos), entre outras coisas.

Cadastre-se em nossa lista, vamos ampliar ainda mais o projeto do *Girls_Moderator*  :Frown: l)

Interesados, por favor solicitar o cadastro no e-mail *[email protected]*

 :Wink:  

Qualquer dúvida, entre em contato por mp com alguma das moderadoras do Underlinux Girls, que elas explicarão melhor a finalidade dessa lista  :Smile:

----------


## Bios

Oi Pessoal !  :Big Grin:  

A idéia da lista tem como intuito a integração mesmo e acho que será uma forma descontraída de conhecer mais meninas no forum tb.

Temos visto algumas meninas cadastradas que ainda não postam, que gostariamos mto de conhecer ....quem sabe se inscrevendo na nossa lista as coisas não ficam mais fáceis ?  :Wink:  

A lista é para ajudar, mas não vamos deixar de estar postando aki no forum tb ... serve como um recurso alternativo e rápido de integração ... para quem não quiser se expor mto.  :Smile:  

Ficaremos felizes em poder trocar idéias com outros usuários, aceitando sugestões, dicas e ate mesmo material para novos artigos !!

Vamos participar pessoal ! :good:

----------


## Sukkubus

Como não poderia deixar de ser, os primeiros cadastros foram de meninos...  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Hehehehe  :Smile: 

 :Wink:

----------


## Bios

Oi Gente !!!

Continuem se cadastrando !!  :Big Grin:  

Para agilizar o processo, pedimos que vcs incluam no email o nick que é usado aqui no Under.

Assim fica mais facil de indentificarmos ..... eheheheh

Qualquer dúvida nos procurem !!! :good:

----------


## fpmazzi

Parabens pela iniciativa, tbm estou indo me cadastrar ...


:clap:  :Frown: B) :claps:  :Frown: cool) :dedi:

----------


## demiurgo

eu tbm vou me cadastrar  :Big Grin: 

parabens pela iniciativa!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mel

Tb cadastrei...

Gostei mto da iniciativa!!!  :Big Grin:  

Beijokas,

Mel

----------


## Sukkubus

Gente, isso não está funcionando mais não  :Big Grin: 

Depois programamos outra lista  :Wink:

----------

